# Currently in Tier2 ICT short term, can i come back as Tier 2 general dependent



## hechesspee (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi,
Currently I'm in UK in Tier-2 ICT Short term which is going to end on 26-Apr-2012. I have a couple of questions

1) I understand that I cannot come back again in the same VISA category for next 12 months. However, once I go back can I come on Tier-2 ICT Long Term Staff? Is there any minimum waiting period for the same?

2) My wife is currently on ICT Short term spouse partner. Can my wife come back to UK in Tier 2 (General) category immediately after she goes back?
If my wife comes in the Tier-2 General skilled migrant to UK can I come as her dependent immediately

Apologies if this has been answered elsewhere in this forum. Please guide me to the link if it has been answered.

- hechesspee


----------



## diffindo (Feb 16, 2013)

*TIER2 ICT Short term to tier2 general dependent*

Hi,

I am also in similar fix. I am currently on tier2 ict short term visa valid until august 2013 and my spouse is on tier2 general. I want to come back on tier 2 general dependent (dependent on my spouse's visa). Does the cooling period apply to me if I switch before/after Aug 2013? Can I work on the dependent visa after coming back without worrying about any cooling period?

I was wondering if you got any reply to your post above or how did you go about it.


- diffindo


----------



## hechesspee (Mar 22, 2012)

diffindo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also in similar fix. I am currently on tier2 ict short term visa valid until august 2013 and my spouse is on tier2 general. I want to come back on tier 2 general dependent (dependent on my spouse's visa). Does the cooling period apply to me if I switch before/after Aug 2013? Can I work on the dependent visa after coming back without worrying about any cooling period?
> 
> ...


Hi,
I came back to UK as a dependent of my wife who was on Tier2 General Visa within 3 moths after my Tier 2 ICT visa ended. The cooling off applies only for the same visa category.
And yes, you can work if you are as a dependent.
Hope this helps,

Cheers
hechesspee


----------



## diffindo (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey,

Thanks for the quick response !
That really helps.

Cheers


----------



## illuminati1 (Jul 2, 2013)

hechesspee said:


> Hi,
> Currently I'm in UK in Tier-2 ICT Short term which is going to end on 26-Apr-2012. I have a couple of questions
> 
> 1) I understand that I cannot come back again in the same VISA category for next 12 months. However, once I go back can I come on Tier-2 ICT Long Term Staff? Is there any minimum waiting period for the same?
> ...



Hi- 
Regarding 2) Please can you advise if one with Tier 2 long ICT dependent visa can apply for Tier 2 general within UK and also before expiry of Tier 2 ICT dependent visa.

Also Can one switch from tier 2 ICT to tier 2 general dependent while in UK and before the expiry of long term ICT.

Thanks


----------

